# steel hammer loops... annoying noise



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

this one might be up for the most inane thread of the year award, but....

has anyone found a good way to silence the klikity-clank that a hammer makes in a steel hammer loop? i always used pouches with leather hammer loops but i got a new belt and you guessed it, it has steel hammer loops. that sound is like the haitian voodoo rattle torture.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

wrap hockey tape around it. one or two layers will quickly quite it down


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I kinda like the sound. It makes it sound like your super busy even when your just walking....


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, that sound is nothing like the shrieking of the homeowner when it scrapes the brand new cabinets. Don't know why they are so popular.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....simple...don't walk into cabinets with them....the claw of the hammer isn't any better, leather loop or not. I simply don't wear the belt or carry a hammer like that if I am going to be working in close proximity to cabinets and such for an extended period of time. 

If am working in a finished space and wear my belt, when ever I get close to something (normally just walking, moving the ladder or whatever) I take my right hand and cover/hold that metal loop, now I know exactly where it is at and even if I hit something, its my hand that contacts the finished surface, not metal.

I have thought about the leather loops...I was actually thinking about them today...but I just don't personally have a problem.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

neill said:


> a good way to silence the klikity-clank that a hammer makes in a steel hammer loop?


Crank the radio up:clap:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

use a rubber hammer? glass hammer? or hang your hammer from a sky hook or a cloud from micro soft, 2 cents why is hammer in the belt? we aint out of nails, just swingin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

davitk said:


> Ah, that sound is nothing like the shrieking of the homeowner when it scrapes the brand new cabinets. Don't know why they are so popular.


New construction framing.



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Crank the radio up:clap:


Came here to say this. :thumbup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I find the squeaking of the actual loop to be the most annoying thing. anyone have a fix on that?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I like the sound for the reason TBF said:laughing: I remember someone else on here saying this a little while back, but it can act as a safety feature too. People can always hear you coming and know that there is someone behind them. 


On long walks to the truck of across the site I have got into the habit of either carrying my hammer or holding it still in the loop while walking, but mostly because it hits the back of my knees:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I think that a much more serious problem is the loud sound a hammer makes when hitting things.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

wear a leather loop


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you use your hammer that much?

You might want to just leave it on the floor and grab it when you need it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Hammer goes upside down in the pouch........:thumbsup:

I started doing it that way cause the handle would hit my ankle right on the ankle bone in certain situations. Like when I would jump down from a ladder or something.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I bet those are clc bags. I had change my loop out.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

My hammer loop is to







noisy


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hammer goes upside down in the pouch........:thumbsup:
> 
> I started doing it that way cause the handle would hit my ankle right on the ankle bone in certain situations. Like when I would jump down from a ladder or something.



Most of the time I'll just spin my belt so the hammer's in the back. Works pretty good around cabinets, too. Doesn't work well if my belts really loaded. Of course, sometimes my zipper ends up on my hip:blink:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I really don't mind the noise. Makes me feel important:whistling I only use bags outside or in unfinished homes, though. Once drywall is installed, I take them off. I don't like the leather loops. I find them harder to "find" with the butt-end of the hammer when putting it back. Especially on hammers with rubber grips.

Inside finished homes I don't wear bags anymore. Too many lessons learned.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Or you could get one of these..


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering thru the orange store the other day and saw in the aisle with the tool pouches a hammer holder that was made out of nylon or something it was some sort of a sleeve but you put it on your belt and it was like a metal loop it just kept the hammer but swinging and banging you in the legs. but it was nothing like diamondbacks hammer sleeve. pretty much a round about knock off im thinking about trying it out.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hammer goes upside down in the pouch........:thumbsup:
> 
> I started doing it that way cause the handle would hit my ankle right on the ankle bone in certain situations. Like when I would jump down from a ladder or something.


Hit your ankle? Hell, and I thought I was short... :whistling:

Mine just hits mid calf!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i just hold it:whistling


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

beeee boop


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...gId=-1&keyword=mcguire-nicholas&storeId=10051 This is what I was talking about


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

After making sawdust for 20 years without ear protection, I don't hear the hammer in the metal loop anymore...and that annoying ring of the sawblade after making the cut???? I hear that every second of my life.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> *Like when I would jump down from a ladder or something.*





Brutus said:


> Hit your ankle? Hell, and I thought I was short... :whistling:
> 
> Mine just hits mid calf!


I stand 6' even. 

When I would jump down from something I would bend my knees and the handle would whack me right on the angle bone. That freak'n hurts!!


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

well my question is why are you jumping down from stuff man?! JK :laughing:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

The "clinky" noise means money. If you're on my job and I don't here it, you got some "splaining" do to.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

JWilliams said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...gId=-1&keyword=mcguire-nicholas&storeId=10051 This is what I was talking about


Mcguire Nicholas makes good stuff.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I stand 6' even.
> 
> When I would jump down from something I would bend my knees and the handle would whack me right on the angle bone. That freak'n hurts!!


yea... I know most on here probably are leaps and bounds ahead of me in the height department...

I hold my hammer when I drop down.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> Or you could get one of these..
> 
> View attachment 71491


What? A raggedy azz bag with holes in it? :jester:

I has one. After 10 years it dropped as many nails as it held. Still got it though. It went to well deserved early retirement upon the shelf.

I like the clickity clack. I hate the metal ones with the pivots though, that noise drives me batty.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> What? A raggedy azz bag with holes in it? :jester:
> 
> I has one. After 10 years it dropped as many nails as it held. Still got it though. It went to well deserved early retirement upon the shelf.
> 
> I like the clickity clack. I hate the metal ones with the pivots though, that noise drives me batty.


 I agree they are raggedy....they're about fifteen years old now...they don't drop any nails tho! The hammer sleeve is not that old....five years or so..
I'm considering replacing them, but haven't decided if I want to spend the three or four hundred to get another set like them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> I agree they are raggedy....they're about fifteen years old now...they don't drop any nails tho! The hammer sleeve is not that old....five years or so..
> I'm considering replacing them, but haven't decided if I want to spend the three or four hundred to get another set like them.


Looks like they got another year or two in em:jester:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

You think so huh?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> You think so huh?


Yup just run some fire around the edges and all that fur will go away and stop being furry:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Clip some suspenders to 'em and you're good to go.

I bought my first pair of real bags around '96. they were an early generation of nylon bags. I paid 140 bucks which seemed like a fortune back then. Those things wore like iron, I still use the back bag.

That back bag has been through 2-3 other sets of "modern" nylon bags. :whistling


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Never wanted a set of bags with metal loops on them, let alone 2 like so many seem to have anymore. I always use the individual loop on my belt in back off center to the right. Oh, and no swivel loops. Mostly I try not to wear my bags at all any more. Just a tape, pencil and gyp knife. Seems like I'm always looking for my hammer though......:blink:


----------



## F&M BUILDERS (Mar 6, 2012)

I have my metal loop wrapped in electrical tape, took the clang right away.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A hammer holster is the best, followed by handle up in the bags. I'd go nuts if I had to go back to a basic loop, with the hammer whacking me in the knee.

Back before I had a holster system, I would often carry my hammer in my Carhartt hammer loop, which I find to work surprisingly well. I still do that sometimes with my finish apron.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

kiteman said:


> Mostly I try not to wear my bags at all any more. Just a tape, pencil and gyp knife. Seems like I'm always looking for my hammer though......:blink:


This might be useful for you.


----------

